# The Old Days!



## Hunter333

Any chance you can share the link to the FIRAT outing? I cannot find my thread...



.


Steve said:


> That Durrand Outing was the first. I was there. I still remember the pot-luck food like it was yesterday. This nostalgia is great with our 10th anniversary coming up. I'll see if I can dig up my pictures.


----------



## Worm Dunker

I never went to any of stream outing. Didn't think I would be welcomed because I was one of the boat guys that tried catch all the fish before they went up stream I did take two different groups( 12 people husbands and wife's) out of Pentwater but cant remember their names. Took some women from here fished Pentwater powder puff derby we finished second again don't remember names. I went to all the grouse camps except one. Did all the Bear Creek hunts. Did two hunts up in the east side and even put on a hunt for MS women at Bear Creek and I furnished all the door prizes. The last Bear Creek hunt was also my birthday and only Drwink showed up. Sad to say this place isn't the same as it used too be and that's a dam shame. I have pictures of most of the things I attended but I can't remember how to post.


----------

